# Moderator



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello all,

It is time that every Forum will get its own moderator. If you would like to moderate a section, feel free and contact me. I will try to divide them as good as possible. Just let me know if you are interested.

Thank you


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

YES!! I call the "STRINGS" section !!!!!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

Dan, read my PM, when you get a chance.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah, it would be nice, but could you tell me what this work involves etc?


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anton_@Oct 21 2004, 03:53 PM
> *Yeah, it would be nice, but could you tell me what this work involves etc?
> [snapback]2588[/snapback]​*


But still, definetaly, could you either post me back email me about this, it would be nice to help in the composers section!


----------

